# success!!



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

finally!
well, after trying a purple veil with another veil i thought they were 
going to spawn. not so. i moved her to another tank this morning with 
the black male. she was not even in the jar for an hour then she jumped 
out and he of course flared and chased. i was worried he wouldnt build a
nest..turns out i worried for nothing. he got to work on it and i was 
thinking about putting her back in the jar so they could get to know 
each other properly but seeing as she's a very good jumper i just left 
it. i came back to check on them wondering if i would find her nipping 
his fins like she did with the veil, but what a wonderful surprise! 
they're spawning instead!  hopefully they dont eat all the eggs


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Cograts!
THEY shouldn't eat the eggs as she should be removed as soon as done.
I'm sure you know ,but he may kill her afterward(vicaversa) and he may feel "his" nest is not safe with her present.
Hopefully he does a good job for you!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Also once they hatch take home out and lower the water level. Only a few inches is needed. Since they won't be strong swimmers yet they can't swim to the top easily, and as we know these are fish you drown! Also they need to breath air for their labrynth to develop properly, if not the fish will suffocate and die :\ So low water levels baby brine shrimp and little water movement, and your good to go! Congrats!


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

quite the contrary actually..he was eating the eggs as she dropped them and towards the end i noticed quite a lot were being put in the nest despite the fact he ate the majority..i saw him starting to pick off those so i broke off the spawn to save the rest. no point since some of them had fungus growing on them and dropped out while the few that did hatch fell to the bottom. sigh, i guess i'll have to wait for after his third attempt at spawning before he gets it right


----------

